# And again: Nismo is vomiting



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Saturday night i went to a lil shindig for a couple hours so i put nismo in his crate. i came back home and he shredded a pillow up that i had always had in his crate.

he was eating, drinking, playing fine yesterday.
today, he hasnt been able to keep any food down, he hasnt drank much.
he throws up about 30min to an hour after he eats. the last time he threw up there was a whole bunch of cotton, like the amount to fill a small teddy bear. he pooped once this morning but not since then
about an hour ago, 11:00PM, i started giving him pediatlyte when i got home from school. 12mls every 30 min.
im going to see if he can hold this down. and im going to stay up for a long while to monitor him
i'll try feeding him again in the morning and i'll keep the liquids up til tomorrow afternoon. if he cant hold any food down then i want to take him to the vet.

i was thinking before i gave him the pedialyte, would enducing vomiting work if he has a block?

any input would be great.


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm, cotton. Not sure. It could be that and I do not want to go into the possibility of something serious, but look forward to an update. If he has drank from a creek or stream recently could be a bacterial issue. Do a search on Coccidia here, it has some of the same symptoms as does Parvo. I wrote a emergency health topic on that yesterday http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/14773-my-pup-vomiting-wont-eat.html

Look forward to an update, and best of luck. Wish I had a little prayer smiley.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hmm... he did roll on a tarp that had some water in it. and it stunk so bad i had to give him a bath. but now that i tihnk of it he threw up his breakfast before that happened so i dont think it could be that. and he hasnt been around an bigger bodys of water. 
i'll look up your thread, thanks!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

How is he acting other than the vomiting?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> How is he acting other than the vomiting?


pretty much normal. he still has energy and he still himself, he just cant keep food down.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe you should cook up a little rice and boiled hamburger and see if he can keep that down. Most likelyhe has a blockage and needs to be seen by a vet.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sometimes kaiser gets that way but he'll get the runs as well and I don't know what it's from. Possibly just an upset stomach? When this happens I give him 2 teaspoons of keyopectate and it always seems to help.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't want to worry you for no reason, but my friend's dog ate the stuffing from a disney plush toy (Genie) and had a similar situation, vomiting after eating etc. He had a blockage and needed surgery to remove the stuffing from his bowels. He was a smaller breed dog though (25lbs) so a larger dog might pass something with more ease, but I'm not sure. If he threw up cotton it means he definitely ate some. I think sometimes a vet can help an obstruction pass by massaging the area from the outside, but very often they need surgery to take care of it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update: he's drinking liquids on his own and he is keeping that down. he's going potty fine.
in about 30 min im going to try and give him a half cup of food. if he cant hold that down then its off to the vet.

i sure hope its not a block... it seems like i take him to the vet like every week. he gets into more trouble than any other dog i've had lol.
thanks for the feed back guys


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

pitbullfanatic said:


> Hmm, cotton. Not sure. It could be that and I do not want to go into the possibility of something serious, but look forward to an update. If he has drank from a creek or stream recently could be a bacterial issue. Do a search on Coccidia here, it has some of the same symptoms as does Parvo. I wrote a emergency health topic on that yesterday http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/14773-my-pup-vomiting-wont-eat.html
> 
> Look forward to an update, and best of luck. Wish I had a little prayer smiley.


Capri went out to the lake with us not too long ago and she drank water from the lake when she was playing. she got really sick for a few days. She was acting normal as far as playing and what not, but she couldnt keep food down, and was throwing up a ton. she had diarrhea also. The vet told us togive her 2 tablespoons of pepto-bismol every 4 hours. It helped and she was back to normal in a few days.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> ... it seems like i take him to the vet like every week. he gets into more trouble than any other dog i've had lol.
> thanks for the feed back guys


dogs will be dogs... lol. Sorry to be so blunt about it.

I'm with you though dude, I really hope it's not a block. Let us know if he ate or not


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

patsar16 said:


> Capri went out to the lake with us not too long ago and she drank water from the lake when she was playing. she got really sick for a few days. She was acting normal as far as playing and what not, but she couldnt keep food down, and was throwing up a ton. she had diarrhea also. The vet told us togive her 2 tablespoons of pepto-bismol every 4 hours. It helped and she was back to normal in a few days.


maybe she got a little bacterial infection?


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> maybe she got a little bacterial infection?


yea that is what the vet said, but told us to give her the pepto for a few days and if she didnt get better we could bring her in, but he said that as long as she was still drinking water she would be ok bc she would dehydrate. she did drink a ton and was fine after a few days.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

patsar16 said:


> yea that is what the vet said, but told us to give her the pepto for a few days and if she didnt get better we could bring her in, but he said that as long as she was still drinking water she would be ok bc she would dehydrate. she did drink a ton and was fine after a few days.


good deal. im glad it wasnt something too serious


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

ok, maybe my memory is off, but didn't you guys just have this vomitting issue a few weeks ago? I'm thinking the best advice I could offer is to get the vet to run some enzyme tests because if it is a cycling dysphagia, it may be related to pancreas or gall bladder issues....and sometimes dogs with these types of GI issues will eat odd things to ease the discomfort...

other thing is that a large amount of stuffing/batting (think of a decent handful) can cause a blockage and/or intestinal twisting....the sooner that is diagnosed or ruled out the better. Some dogs mask the symptoms of a block better than others so my general rule is when in doubt, check it out! A lot of vets can remove a blockage endoscopically now if it is caught before it starts twisting the intestines....

I am really not trying to be an alarmist! I swear!! But then again, my dogs always try to eat stuff like the 50 year old glass coke bottle they dug up in the yard or something so we have a really good relationship with the ER vet now!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> ok, maybe my memory is off, but didn't you guys just have this vomitting issue a few weeks ago? I'm thinking the best advice I could offer is to get the vet to run some enzyme tests because if it is a cycling dysphagia, it may be related to pancreas or gall bladder issues....and sometimes dogs with these types of GI issues will eat odd things to ease the discomfort...
> 
> other thing is that a large amount of stuffing/batting (think of a decent handful) can cause a blockage and/or intestinal twisting....the sooner that is diagnosed or ruled out the better. Some dogs mask the symptoms of a block better than others so my general rule is when in doubt, check it out! A lot of vets can remove a blockage endoscopically now if it is caught before it starts twisting the intestines....
> 
> I am really not trying to be an alarmist! I swear!! But then again, my dogs always try to eat stuff like the 50 year old glass coke bottle they dug up in the yard or something so we have a really good relationship with the ER vet now!


thats some good info. as soon as i get my check i think enzyme test would be good.

yeah we did have this issue a couple weeks ago... it seems like this guy goes to the vet like every week.

so far i've given him a half a cup of food about 30 min ago and he's holding it down and drinking some water.

im hoping its not a block because after paying 1200 for my school a week ago, i leterally have 20$ to my name and i cut up my credit card.

thanks for that info i will be sure to bring up an enzyme check at my next appt.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> im hoping its not a block because after paying 1200 for my school a week ago, i leterally have 20$ to my name and i cut up my credit card.
> appt.


Off topic sorry, but I FEEL you I just paid tuition 1900 and a parking permit 160 and I've got like $34 left lol


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> Off topic sorry, but I FEEL you I just paid tuition 1900 and a parking permit 160 and I've got like $34 left lol


wow!!! Sorry you guys are getting killed by tuitions! I remember how rough that was!! Macaroni and cheese was my bestest friend back then!!!

Good job on doing the school thing, though! Knowledge is your life-long best friend! Or something like that...it's part of a Maya Angelou quote! LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> Off topic sorry, but I FEEL you I just paid tuition 1900 and a parking permit 160 and I've got like $34 left lol


tuition is kicking my a**. its all about the mac n cheese lol.

im going to school to be a vet tech, i did my first blood draw last night. i was stoked after that i had to call my family lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> tuition is kicking my a**. its all about the mac n cheese lol.
> 
> im going to school to be a vet tech, i did my first blood draw last night. i was stoked after that i had to call my family lol


DUDE! Kraft is splurging when you compare it to Ramen LOL

And in spite of your current situation with poor Nismo...

Congrats. I know how exciting it is to accomplish something like that. I remember being in sound engineering classes and mixing my first few tracks.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> DUDE! Kraft is splurging when you compare it to Ramen LOL
> 
> And in spite of your current situation with poor Nismo...
> 
> Congrats. I know how exciting it is to accomplish something like that. I remember being in sound engineering classes and mixing my first few tracks.


thanks. i was stuck between saying ramen and mac n cheese, mac n cheese just sounded better at the moment.

in fact, im going to go get down on some now...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> thanks. i was stuck between saying ramen and mac n cheese, mac n cheese just sounded better at the moment.
> 
> in fact, im going to go get down on some now...


dude.. i know its nothing to brag about.. but when i was younger doing stupid shit, i'd get locked up and gamble for commissary while i was there..

we'd make this thing called spread, and we combined ramen, chili, sausage, cheese, chips, peanuts, lol... whatever we could find that wouldnt make it taste like crap. sometimes we had more ingredients and sometimes we had less.. overall... if you splurge maybe 3 or 4 bucks and a couple of packets of ramen, you can make a spread that will last for a few meals lol. very filling haha


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i've heard of people deep frying top ramen. i havent tried it tho.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i've heard of people deep frying top ramen. i havent tried it tho.


if you don't like your heart.. then by all means lol


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> dude.. i know its nothing to brag about.. but when i was younger doing stupid shit, i'd get locked up and gamble for commissary while i was there..
> 
> we'd make this thing called spread, and we combined ramen, chili, sausage, cheese, chips, peanuts, lol... whatever we could find that wouldnt make it taste like crap. sometimes we had more ingredients and sometimes we had less.. overall... if you splurge maybe 3 or 4 bucks and a couple of packets of ramen, you can make a spread that will last for a few meals lol. very filling haha


WHAT SPREAD IS THE S*** LMAO 
Cheetos or corn chips work best lmao **not that I would know or anything**

TY Hirihat, and congrats Nizmo


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT"S NATURAL DO NOT EAT STAFFYDADDY"S SPREAD!!! LOL

we used to boil spag noodles and throw in a small can of peas, green beans and a can of diced tomatoes! $2 and you have a huge meal!! LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update: he's peeing fine, still hasnt taken a crap which is normal it hasnt been too long. he's still holding it down. come on nismo you can pull through



Jenna23 said:


> WHAT SPREAD IS THE S*** LMAO
> Cheetos or corn chips work best lmao **not that I would know or anything**
> 
> TY Hirihat, and congrats Nizmo


thanks


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT"S NATURAL DO NOT EAT STAFFYDADDY"S SPREAD!!! LOL
> 
> we used to boil spag noodles and throw in a small can of peas, green beans and a can of diced tomatoes! $2 and you have a huge meal!! LOL


um maybe if you have no desire to eat meat...

it's not supposed to be healthy, its supposed to be something very filling. and we're talking jail food. thats what spread is. what you described above seems like it should be called veggie delight or something :rofl:


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> um maybe if you have no desire to eat meat...
> 
> it's not supposed to be healthy, its supposed to be something very filling. and we're talking jail food. thats what spread is. what you described above seems like it should be called veggie delight or something :rofl:


WHO CAN AFFORD MEAT???? LMAO!!!

back then, I was so poor a ham sandwich sounded like a Morton's steak! lol and btw, jail food and college student food are VERY alike!! trust!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> WHO CAN AFFORD MEAT???? LMAO!!!
> 
> back then, I was so poor a ham sandwich sounded like a Morton's steak! lol and btw, jail food and college student food are VERY alike!! trust!


lol i know i know... thats why i said SPLURGE lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

alright i'll update again once im out of school at about 1030.

how many mls/hour would be good to give him pedialyte to make sure he stays hydrated?
my gf will check this post while im at school, she'll be caring for him while im away.


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

As hirihat knows we do not see eye to eye on much but thanks hirihat for bringing up the other health potentials.

Jenna and Nizmo. Hang in there and keep your eye on the goal. Never stop learning though.

Similar dog experience with eating things. Had a dog once that ate the string off a hay bale. Didn't hurt her but she walked around with a string hanging out the back end for days. She was white so to add humor, what is white and has a string attached.

In regards to having a poor mans diet. Have not heard popcorn yet. Days on end just popcorn. Ahh the days of scrounging for change in the couch. By the way for those that do not know, microwave popcorn kernels can be left in the bag, the bag re-folded and re-nuked (aprox 3 min) and you will get another half bowl. You can also save the seeds from batch to batch and combine them for a meal when things get really tight.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> alright i'll update again once im out of school at about 1030.
> 
> how many mls/hour would be good to give him pedialyte to make sure he stays hydrated?
> my gf will check this post while im at school, she'll be caring for him while im away.


I buy the small, single serve bottles of just regular pedialyte, unflavored (look in the baby section), each bottle is about 4 oz and I try to get at least 4 oz or so per hour in them. It's actually a little more than what my vet says they have to have, but I have noticed a lot of times if they have a cold bug that's causing the issue some hours you can get 6 oz of fluid in and some, you're lucky to get in 2....I'd rather have them peeing every 20 minutes than risk dehydration! LOL Plus, I am a firm believer in getting the system flushed out if it's a bug.

Does you college have a clinic where they could maybe see him to check on the cause? A friend of mine is a vet tech starting vet school and she had a dog that fell ill and was able to get cheap treatment by having the instructor use the illness as a test case....IDK if that would be a possibility for you but just figured I would mention it. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

All right
this is Trevors gf
Nismo has eaten another half cup of food,
and kept it down just fine.
We have also been able to keep down all of the liquids.
We are using plain pedyalite and it seems to be working.
He has had more energy and just wants to play.
Things are going good.
Thanks for all the help.
And btw I am going to have to go with Top Ramen.
When me and Trevor first started dating
he made fun of me because he was amazed at how much Top Ramen I ate.
:roll:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> I buy the small, single serve bottles of just regular pedialyte, unflavored (look in the baby section), each bottle is about 4 oz and I try to get at least 4 oz or so per hour in them. It's actually a little more than what my vet says they have to have, but I have noticed a lot of times if they have a cold bug that's causing the issue some hours you can get 6 oz of fluid in and some, you're lucky to get in 2....I'd rather have them peeing every 20 minutes than risk dehydration! LOL Plus, I am a firm believer in getting the system flushed out if it's a bug.
> 
> Does you college have a clinic where they could maybe see him to check on the cause? A friend of mine is a vet tech starting vet school and she had a dog that fell ill and was able to get cheap treatment by having the instructor use the illness as a test case....IDK if that would be a possibility for you but just figured I would mention it. Please keep us posted.


i got school mon-thurs, and mon and wed is "lab day" where some students bring in there animals and we practice on them. we could do lots of tests on him, but no xrays. i would bring him in tomorrow but were going to the paca farm.

he just ate another cup of food about 45 min ago and he's holding it down. thank god.
im going to talk to my teacher to see what kind of tests we can do on him.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It sounds like Niz is doing better. I hope this all turns out well. 

This reminded me of a funny story; a co worker of mine has a lab who used to eat EVERYTHING. He ate the stuffing out of a pillow or a mattress once and when he finally pooped it out it re-fluffed upon exit. Hope that brings a visual to mind that makes you LOL. 

Please continue to keep us posted on Nizmo's condition, or *fingers crossed* lack thereof.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Carriana said:


> It sounds like Niz is doing better. I hope this all turns out well.
> 
> This reminded me of a funny story; a co worker of mine has a lab who used to eat EVERYTHING. He ate the stuffing out of a pillow or a mattress once and when he finally popped it out it re-fluffed upon exit. Hope that brings a visual to mind that makes you LOL.
> 
> Please continue to keep us posted on Nizmo's condition, or *fingers crossed* lack thereof.


lol thats funny.
he's keeping stuff down so far, i hope he keeps on getting better.
thanks for everyone's concerns, it really helps us out in times like this. idk where i would be w/o this forum, probably in the vets office 3 times a day lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> I buy the small, single serve bottles of just regular pedialyte, unflavored (look in the baby section), each bottle is about 4 oz and I try to get at least 4 oz or so per hour in them. It's actually a little more than what my vet says they have to have, but I have noticed a lot of times if they have a cold bug that's causing the issue some hours you can get 6 oz of fluid in and some, you're lucky to get in 2....I'd rather have them peeing every 20 minutes than risk dehydration! LOL Plus, I am a firm believer in getting the system flushed out if it's a bug.
> 
> Does you college have a clinic where they could maybe see him to check on the cause? A friend of mine is a vet tech starting vet school and she had a dog that fell ill and was able to get cheap treatment by having the instructor use the illness as a test case....IDK if that would be a possibility for you but just figured I would mention it. Please keep us posted.


1oz = 30mls right?
i just bought the big bottle of it and im using a 6ml syringe. lol thanks for the reply


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Good to hear the pup is eating. Let us how everything is.

Question? If a dog has "blockage" why not just give him a laxative to possibly help pass what ever is in there?



pitbullfanatic said:


> Jenna and Nizmo. Hang in there and keep your eye on the goal. Never stop learning though.
> 
> Similar dog experience with eating things. Had a dog once that ate the string off a hay bale. Didn't hurt her but she walked around with a string hanging out the back end for days. She was white so to add humor, what is white and has a string attached.
> 
> In regards to having a poor mans diet. Have not heard popcorn yet. Days on end just popcorn. Ahh the days of scrounging for change in the couch. By the way for those that do not know, microwave popcorn kernels can be left in the bag, the bag re-folded and re-nuked (aprox 3 min) and you will get another half bowl. You can also save the seeds from batch to batch and combine them for a meal when things get really tight.


LOL ty...LOL tampon lmao :rofl: that sucks. 
pitbullfanatic, you have a lot of life experience, and although many people may not agree with you, I find your input valuable nonetheless. As I stated before, your knowledge is something people can't deny you even if they don't agree with you. :thumbsup: for having such an even temperament lol you get attacked on the daily and yet I've never seen you insult anyone, that's admirable/righteous.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> Good to hear the pup is eating. Let us how everything is.
> 
> Question? If a dog has "blockage" why not just give him a laxative to possibly help pass what ever is in there?


i dont think a lax would work. he either has to work it out him self or throw it up. if that doesnt work then you usually have to go see a vet and sometimes they can give a med or they perform surgery


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> Question? If a dog has "blockage" why not just give him a laxative to possibly help pass what ever is in there?


laxatives actually make the situation much worse as they cause the body to push more water into the intestines and cause cramping which can hasten intestinal tortion. ****disclaimer, I am not a vet but this information is from my personal vet and I verified it with several articles in the American Journal of Vet Medicine and several sources on dog health on the web, which all state laxatives should only be given to a canine under a vet's direct supervison and only in certain extreme circumstances as dehydration can occur almost immediately******


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> laxatives actually make the situation much worse as they cause the body to push more water into the intestines and cause cramping which can hasten intestinal tortion. ****disclaimer, I am not a vet but this information is from my personal vet and I verified it with several articles in the American Journal of Vet Medicine and several sources on dog health on the web, which all state laxatives should only be given to a canine under a vet's direct supervison and only in certain extreme circumstances as dehydration can occur almost immediately******


I was going to say the same thing, good post


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

right. I was just wondering. TY...will never give my dog laxatives if he's ever blocked up lol


----------

